# Engine serial number decoder



## Nismosandcar (Aug 25, 2019)

I recently got a v6 Nissan motor for a Sandcar I am building. I am trying to figure out which motor it is. Can I get that info from the serial number off the block? That number is JN1CA2106VT200008 I am not able to find any info on that number


----------

